

Facebook's Mark Zuckerberg starts reading program - warrenmar
http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Facebook-s-Mark-Zuckerberg-starts-reading-program-5993275.php

======
warrenmar
I've been trying to read one book a week since 2013
([http://warrenmar.wordpress.com/book-of-the-
week/](http://warrenmar.wordpress.com/book-of-the-week/)). I think everyone
should try it. I never read that much when I was in school, but now I really
enjoy it.

~~~
paulhauggis
I have an e-book reader on my phone and it makes all the difference. Any time
I have a little extra time to kill, I can read a book instead of playing
games.

I can read a book a week pretty easily like this. I forgot how much I enjoyed
it.

~~~
warrenmar
My local library lets me check out e-books too. It is very convenient.

------
paulhauggis
"It's a book that explores how the world is shifting to give individual people
more power that was traditionally only held by large governments, militaries
and other organizations," Zuckerberg wrote. "The trend toward giving people
more power is one I believe in deeply."

Well, as coming from a billionaire that now has (potential) power over many
people, I'm not surprised at his choice of book.

What's next, why China is great?

Call me cynical, but I feel like many of the books that he will choose are
done so to sway groups of people to align with his political beliefs rather
than just a fun read to expand your mind.

~~~
paulhauggis
so differing opinions get down voted now? Children behind a keyboard.

